
Intel’s Chipped Chips - sohkamyung
http://www.cpushack.com/2018/03/21/intels-chipped-chips/
======
Lio
When buying Leica cameras collectors often pay more for “brassed” models.
That’s where the paint has worn away with use to show the brass metal
underneath. I guess it’s supposed to show that the tool was used for a long
time in the field.

With these intel chips it’s a similar story. You’re looking for authenticity.

~~~
craftyguy
> You’re looking for authenticity.

Not really. In this case, collectors are looking for scarcity (or rarity,
whatever the right word is here). These chips are no less authentic than the
mil-spec approved chips they sold at the same time.

------
yial
I actually had a few of these kits from different years... I think the newest
was from the 1990s and I couldn’t even say for sure when the oldest from was.
Sadly I sold the kits piecemeal about a year ago before I moved. They all went
to good homes though, as the people who got them were all very excited about
them.

------
userbinator
I suppose it's more a matter of customer perception than anything else,
because a small chip on the corner of the package has absolutely no effect on
the operation of the much smaller silicon die in the middle; and if it's
assembled into a product, the end-user is none the wiser.

Incidentally, modern high-density components look rather rough under the
microscope too.

~~~
sandworm101
They arent worried about the chip. The fear is that the chip represents a
mistake in handeling, was it dropped? You wouldnt buy new bulldozer with a
dent even though nobody really cares. You need to know the dent isnt the
result of something more important.

~~~
madengr
Not to mention the chip may propagate cracks in the ceramic.

------
ableal
For a project, we had a couple of early 8086 samples rated only 4 MHz - the
final product was 5 MHz.

